# Save The Cooperage!



## isitme (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck man, cunts, the cooperage (oldest pub in newcastle, still busy) is being closed down and turned into flats cos of noise complaints 

I'm going to CnP the letter, would appreciate people joining the campaign

this fucking disgusts me tbh, it's a piece of local history, it's been a pub for about 500 years or something (it has closed down and reopened etc) it looks like somewhere shakespeare would go for a pint. and they want to turn it into shitty yuppy flats because it's still a busy pub

there is a facebook group to join, but any more constructive ideas would be good as well....



> Dear All,
> 
> 
> It breaks my heart to inform you all, that after 30 lifetimes the Cooperage is closing doon. Newcastle City Council informed the brewery who own the building, Enterprise, earlier this morning, that due to noise complaints from the flats next door, they want to close the place doon and bring and end to Coop trade. Via telephone(!), Enterprise contacted managers Phil Sheldrake and Danny Kinnear to inform them that they will not be appealing and will look to sell the building on, probably to property developers looking to convert the buildiing into flats.
> ...


----------



## subversplat (Jul 18, 2009)

Enterprise look set to make a fat buck out of this then 

God I fucking hate PubCos


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

it's happening all over the country, every day unfortunately.


----------



## isitme (Jul 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's happening all over the country, every day unfortunately.



but this is the oldest pub in newcastle. and it's still popular

i know lots of pubs are closing because less people go to the pub now, but this is particularly sick because it's one of the best venues for small nights and the best place to go on new years


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

no, i completely understand why you're angry about it. i'm just very cynical about planning decisions, the conversations that occur before these decisions are taken, and the undue influence that seems to occur. don't get me wrong, i fucking hate these fuckers


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 18, 2009)

Were the flats a property development thrown up next to the pub?

Surely it should be the responsibility of the property developers to sound proof the flats, not the responsibility of an owner of a pub that's been there for years?

And what kind of idiot moves into a block of flats next to a pub and then complains about noise?  Fools!


----------



## isitme (Jul 18, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And what kind of idiot moves into a block of flats next to a pub and then complains about noise?  Fools!



cunts who can do what the fuck the like cos they are more important than everybody else


----------



## isitme (Jul 18, 2009)

i would appreciate anyone who reads this to send an email or letter to newcastle city council just saying that you disagree with this and feel it would be a bad thing for the city despite the short term profit

http://www.newcastle.gov.uk/core.nsf/a/ncccontactdetails


----------



## BigTom (Jul 19, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Surely it should be the responsibility of the property developers to sound proof the flats, not the responsibility of an owner of a pub that's been there for years?



unfortunately that's not the way it works.  Brum is about to lose out for similar reasons in a big way.. new development flats ("the abacus") built in Digbeth, which has been earmarked under birminghams Big City Plan as the cultural/entertainment quarter (which makes alot of sense, ex-light industry area in the outer city centre with many existing venues).
Abacus built next the The Spotted Dog pub, which had a live music licence for 24 years.
ONE resident complains, and gets a noise abatement order on the spotted dog.  
the resident is now trying to bring a noise abatement order against the rainbow, which is another venue in the area.. once this venue gets closed, The custard factory will be next, then air, then adam and eve and so on through the dozen live/dj music venues in the area becuase the noise comes from all of them.. 

The residents association for the Abacus buildings has been on the side of the venues in digbeth who have worked together really hard to prevent this from happening, becuase they know that the spotted dog, and now the rainbow is taking the flak for the noise they all generate.. even though this noise is part of the idea for that area.. (note that the "save the spotted dog" facebook group was setup and run by the Abacus residents network on facebook and that other residents living on the same side as the complainer submitted evidence to say that there was no noise problem)
The developers allegedly did their noise tests on a wednesday evening and broke rules regarding noise tests that have to be done.. it's pretty fucked up, but is also to do with this one person on some kind of vendetta style thing, though the reasons for that are beyond me.

sorry isitme, but the coop is fucked. a single resident moving in a few weeks ago can close a venue that's been there any amount of time.  The laws in this country are fucked up and stupid and they will screw brum's decent nightlife area, even though the council here were planning it to be noisy.
iirc the spotted dog got over 100,000 signatures on a petition (though there are only ~600 people still in the facebook group) and it did nothing.  there's near 22,000 on the save the rainbow facebook group, so I guess lots of people have left the spotted dog one by now.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 20, 2009)

Can the developer not buy back the property from the arsehole who moved next to a live music venue and complained about noise, and re-sell it to someone else who doesn't want to kill the vibe?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 20, 2009)

This is some mental shit.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 20, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Can the developer not buy back the property from the arsehole who moved next to a live music venue and complained about noise, and re-sell it to someone else who doesn't want to kill the vibe?


That won't ever happen - the developer will lose money and Enterprise will lose money - these fucking vultures don't understand culture, just wads of lolly.


----------



## asbestos (Jul 21, 2009)

I popped into the Cooperage a couple of years ago after last drinking/playing with bands in there back in the late 80's. 

Like most of the bars down the quayside it had been 'modernised' ie, turned into shite.

RIP Cooperage, Redhouse, Barley Mow, Egypt Cottage (even if the sign is still up outside, it's not the same place inside).

I hate the quayside these days.

AFAIK the Cumberland Arms is in the same boat as the Cooperage.


----------



## isitme (Jul 21, 2009)

asbestos said:


> I popped into the Cooperage a couple of years ago after last drinking/playing with bands in there back in the late 80's.
> 
> Like most of the bars down the quayside it had been 'modernised' ie, turned into shite.
> 
> ...



the bar wasn't all that great but it was a great venue for parties cos of all the small rooms upstairs you could have 3 or 4 different types of music playing at once and just wander round the different rooms, or go downstairs to the pub bit for a pint to chill out. 

most of the quayside is shit nowadays, wine bars etc, there are only about 3 or 4 pub pubs left in the whole city centre


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2009)

i think I had my first ever session in the coop

sad to see it go, but I have been through the closure of the farmers rest, the haymarket & yates , so will pull through im sure


----------



## asbestos (Jul 22, 2009)

^ The Farmers was always canny (good for tac n'all).


----------



## asbestos (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and The Broken Doll before it became another road.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 26, 2009)

asbestos said:


> Oh and The Broken Doll before it became another road.



too many alternative student wankers for my liking , ditto trent house, ditto the monkey bar - rule of thumb - if Viz liked it, keep your distance

I used to do the fish bar, Yates & a random selection of grainger market pubs in my yoof

*enters the hard *


----------

